# What happened to Streambaby on Bolt?



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

I noticed that my Bolt has new screens and menu options.

Where is Streambaby supposed to be now?

Perhaps someone can help me find it.

Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Recent 20.7.2.x release broke local HME apps, so they don't show up anymore. Only way to get to HME is if you have series 4 units you can switch to SDUI and that works, but in HDUI TiVo broke local HME apps such as streambaby.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

I have one Bolt and 2 Premiere units. Both Premiere units continue to support Streambaby.

Is the "break" specific to the Bolt supporting Streambaby going to be temporary or permanent? Is there another application available to stream MP4 videos? Are you including pytivo in the broke local HME apps?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

pyTivo is HMO, not HME. That still works (pulls not pushes). Your Premieres probably don't have the 20.7.2 update yet since that does break HME in HDUI.
People have been switching to PLEX for streaming from local server. Personally I don't much care for PLEX at all, and the TiVo PLEX App doesn't work very well when transcoding of videos is needed.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

pyTivo isn't an HME app. It uses the HMO protocol and is still supported. (for now)


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

I see pytivo is still on the Bolt. I can transfer the show to the Bolt. However, the file does not play. Screen is just blank or it says "transfer interrupted".

Any idea on what's happening here?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Sounds like your Bolt needs a reboot. It happens sometimes and a reboot usually solves it.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

atomarchio said:


> I noticed that my Bolt has new screens and menu options.
> 
> Where is Streambaby supposed to be now?


Submit a ticket to TiVo. Maybe if they get enough they will fix HME app availability.

Scott


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

I rebooted and still does not play (screen blank) after transferring via pytivo.

Here are the video settings for the MP4 that I am trying to play. Do these need to be adjusted?

Frame Width 2704
Frame Height 1520
Data Rate 8403kps
Total Bit Rate 8531 kps
Frame Rate 30 frames per second

Please help. Thanks.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Bolt does not support resolutions above 1080p via HMO.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

jcthorne said:


> Bolt does not support resolutions above 1080p via HMO.


This is true. And pyTivo has some code in it that assumes it does. I'm looking at removing that code from my version so that all content will be recoded if it's greater then 1080p.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

If anyone is aware of other apps that will work besides Streambaby (or Plex which I did not like) for the Bolt, please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

Streambaby still works on my Roamio as of Monday evening ...


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

thewebgal said:


> Streambaby still works on my Roamio as of Monday evening ...


What is the TiVo Software Version?


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

lpwcomp said:


> What is the TiVo Software Version?


Sorry, had to get home to check -
20.7.1.RC2-USA-6-846
ahhh - so I can expect weirdness when 20.7.2 gets pushed out??


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

thewebgal said:


> Sorry, had to get home to check -
> 20.7.1.RC2-USA-6-846
> ahhh - so I can expect weirdness when 20.7.2 gets pushed out??


Probably although it's possible that this is one of the things that RC24 addresses.


----------



## Patrick2050 (Aug 11, 2017)

No streambaby on a Roamio (840) running 20.7.2.RC24.


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

Yep - got the new menu system with 20.7.2RC24 now and I don't see Streambaby listed under Apps anymore ...
sad, so very sad.


----------



## vanclute (Aug 4, 2003)

Same here... just fired up the Roamio to discover the menus look stupid (gawd I hate flat design!!!!) and worst of all - no streambaby at all. I knew this day would eventually come but still I am so furious. TiVo has just completely ruined our media room. The Roamio and specifically Streambaby were the absolute nerve center of it and have been for many years, all the way back to our series 2 units as I recall. It's been so long I could be wrong on which units we started using SB on.

The only minor silver lining is that our two Premiere units appear to not be getting this update, so still have streambaby like always. So at least in the bedroom we can still access our media server, just not from the best seat in the house.

GRRRRRRR TiVo. At the moment I am quite certain that despite having 4 active units in the house and being TiVo buyers/customers since 2002, we will not be buying another TiVo unit ever again. I just haven't found an alternative that I actually like yet (I absolutely hate Plex).


----------



## Patrick2050 (Aug 11, 2017)

So much time spent setting it up, and so little time to enjoy it.

If you used it for years, you are very lucky to have actually used streambaby for so long. Unfortunately this was my first venture into this area, so I spent the time to set it up about 2 weeks ago. I was so happy with how it worked for about one week. Yes, that's right, one week.

One can only hope the HME access is brought back.

ALSO: BAD NEWS

Premiere is on the TiVo update list, so over the next few weeks your two Premiere units will be losing the HME access.

At this point, I would buy another TiVo, and hopefully they'll clean everything up.. That said, I don't have confidence that there will be innovation in this area under FCC Chairman Pai.


----------



## vanclute (Aug 4, 2003)

I have no reason at all to think they will reactivate HME apps. They never caught on, and TiVo certainly isn't going to support them on units going forward, so they're not going to release separate software updates for certain units just for those few users who used them.

Streambaby was GREAT... such a shame you didn't get to enjoy it much. By far the best local-media streaming solution I've ever seen. I can't stand Plex and all the others like it, that waste way too much resources trying to be "smart" and pretty, showing you all kinds of fancy UI crap that is utterly unnecessary, and more often than not getting it wrong anyway.

This is so infuriating... but I've known for years this was coming some day, I guess that's today.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Check the streambaby thread. It's not completely dead as you can still launch it through kmttg if you really want it. Also, for series 4 units if you switch to SDUI HME apps can still be launched from there. But yeah, it's becoming more and more inconvenient and TiVo has ignored and actually actively discouraged and sabotaged 3rd party development for many years now.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

pytivo is the way to go... download to TiVo, watch, then delete.

When your shared PC folder "disappears" on your TiVo all you have to do to get it back is restart the pytivo application on your computer. No reboot of TiVo to computer necessary.


----------



## vanclute (Aug 4, 2003)

moyekj said:


> Check the streambaby thread. It's not completely dead as you can still launch it through kmttg if you really want it. Also, for series 4 units if you switch to SDUI HME apps can still be launched from there. But yeah, it's becoming more and more inconvenient and TiVo has ignored and actually actively discouraged and sabotaged 3rd party development for many years now.


Launch it through kmttg? No idea how that would work but I'll check out the thread, thanks! It's always baffled me that TiVo didn't just implement Streambaby themselves as part of their core code, it would be a phenomenal feature to have. It worked so well and already just "felt" like part of the normal TiVo feature set anyway.



Sparky1234 said:


> pytivo is the way to go... download to TiVo, watch, then delete.
> 
> When your shared PC folder "disappears" on your TiVo all you have to do to get it back is restart the pytivo application on your computer. No reboot of TiVo to computer necessary.


Yeah but then I have to download everything which is a total pain, also I've seen transfers fail quite often, plus someone above in this thread said that everything he tried to transfer, couldn't be played. I haven't tried it yet to see if it works but will now since it's apparently all I'm going to get. At least until they find a way to disable support for PyTivo as well. Grrrrrrr.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

vanclute said:


> Launch it through kmttg? No idea how that would work but I'll check out the thread, thanks! It's always baffled me that TiVo didn't just implement Streambaby themselves as part of their core code, it would be a phenomenal feature to have. It worked so well and already just "felt" like part of the normal TiVo feature set anyway.
> 
> Yeah but then I have to download everything which is a total pain, also I've seen transfers fail quite often, plus someone above in this thread said that everything he tried to transfer, couldn't be played. I haven't tried it yet to see if it works but will now since it's apparently all I'm going to get. At least until they find a way to disable support for PyTivo as well. Grrrrrrr.


I connected ethernet cat 6 throughout so transfer is very fast. I had problems with streambaby video looking odd.


----------



## vanclute (Aug 4, 2003)

The problem for me has nothing to do with speed or quality, it's use case. PyTivo won't work for us because my other half routinely lets entire seasons play of old shows we've ripped, especially with a TV timer of 1 to 2 hours at night when she's falling asleep. Transferring over 5 or 7 or 10 seasons of a show to the TiVo HD in order to replicate this is totally infeasible. Streambaby was the absolutely perfect solution.

Interestingly, our Premiere TiVos got the update last night, and Streambaby (on SD menus) still works perfectly! Hugely relieved about that at least. Still I'm completely furious about this having all but ruined our media room's usability.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Have you tried Plex?


----------



## vanclute (Aug 4, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> Have you tried Plex?


Plex is the absolute worst piece of crap ever. Not that I have strong feelings on the subject or anything. Takes forever to launch, then takes forever just to navigate left & right (a good 1 second per button press.. can take 30 to 60 seconds to scroll a good distance). It's so completely bloated, loading up all this fancy crap that is completely unnecessary. All my content is already organized into folders, just show me a damn list and let me hit play. Not to mention that once you are playing in Plex, you don't get your normal TiVo controls either. It's just awful. Streambaby blows it out of the water in every aspect except aesthetics, which are completely unimportant IMO when all I want to do is navigate through and play my chosen content. Plex is "pretty" but in a totally bloated and wasteful way.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You must have a Premiere. The apps are all much faster on the Roamio and Bolt.


----------



## vanclute (Aug 4, 2003)

No, I'm talking specifically about Roamio Pro. Plex is so painful that after 10 seconds I wanted to hurl my remote through the screen. We also have 2 Premieres and Plex is certainly not an improvement on them.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Hmm... I don't use it that often, but the few times I have it didn't seem that slow to me. Although it has been a while.


----------



## vanclute (Aug 4, 2003)

Yeah I dunno, maybe different generations of Roamio are different that way too? I don't think it can be internet as we've got 300MBit cable, and Plex is running locally anyway from a dedicated Mac. But for whatever reason it's way too slow to use without intense frustration.


----------



## mnb (Sep 15, 2004)

Sparky1234 said:


> pytivo is the way to go... download to TiVo, watch, then delete.


pytivo converts the video, degrading the quality significantly.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

We have a VERY large media library and from the local server Plex is pretty snappy. Its every bit as fast to navigate as the main tivo menus. It works very well to manage and navigate a large library and while some of the trick play features are not perfect, play, pause, FF and Rew work as you would expect from the normal Tivo remote. Plex has its warts but we like it and the fact that it runs on many devices, not just tivo is a big plus.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

mnb said:


> pytivo converts the video, degrading the quality significantly.


Not if its properly encoded for a tivo to begin with. It transfers / plays natively up to 1080p and DD 5.1


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

I just noticed that Streambaby is also gone on both of my Premiere boxes also. Will Streambaby ever come back or this basically the end?

Are there any other streaming options besides Plex? I really did not like using that app at all.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

mnb said:


> pytivo converts the video, degrading the quality significantly.


Not if you code correctly to start with but for me pytivo looks better than streambaby at 720P across different TVs.

Additionally, I like how pytivo handles my shared folder. Easier to find my stuff...


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

atomarchio said:


> I just noticed that Streambaby is also gone on both of my Premiere boxes also. Will Streambaby ever come back or this basically the end?
> 
> Are there any other streaming options besides Plex? I really did not like using that app at all.


Streambaby on the Premiere (Series 4 Tivos) still works if you switch from the HDUI to the SDUI as moyekj mentions above. My backup option is Plex, but I prefer Streambaby.


----------



## Patrick2050 (Aug 11, 2017)

Sparky1234 said:


> Not if you code correctly to start with but for me pytivo looks better than streambaby at 720P across different TVs.
> 
> Additionally, I like how pytivo handles my shared folder. Easier to find my stuff...


What is the correct way to code?


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

IMSA standard streamable MP4 file containing h.264 video level 4.1 or below and an AC3 DD5.1 audio track.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

mnb said:


> pytivo converts the video, degrading the quality significantly.


What is that can be streamed w/o recoding that needs to recoded for transfer?


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Patrick2050 said:


> What is the correct way to code?


Recommend you search here.


----------



## kflinch (May 19, 2004)

I have a Roamio and also noticed Streambaby is no longer displayed in the menu. I do not like Plex either because it does not organize files into folders. It is just a giant mess of files. The Tivo app responds slowly and an .mp4 file ripped from DVD did not play. I switched to the Roku Plex app. The Roku app responds faster and the .mp4 file played. Hulu works better on Roku too. I am disappointed that popular apps do not work as well on Tivo as they do on Roku.


----------



## vanclute (Aug 4, 2003)

kflinch said:


> I switched to the Roku Plex app. The Roku app responds faster and the .mp4 file played. Hulu works better on Roku too. I am disappointed that popular apps do not work as well on Tivo as they do on Roku.


How the heck did you switch to the Roku Plex app on your Roamio?? I've been using Plex lately because I have no other option on the Roamio, but I cringe every time I consider watching something from our media server, because I know the experience is going to be so lousy.

BTW the Plex app *does* give the option of viewing things organized by folder, but I find that view horribly slow and cumbersome as well.


----------



## kflinch (May 19, 2004)

vanclute said:


> How the heck did you switch to the Roku Plex app on your Roamio?? I've been using Plex lately because I have no other option on the Roamio, but I cringe every time I consider watching something from our media server, because I know the experience is going to be so lousy.
> 
> BTW the Plex app *does* give the option of viewing things organized by folder, but I find that view horribly slow and cumbersome as well.


I switched to the Roku Plex app by changing the input to my TV from Tivo to Roku.


----------



## vanclute (Aug 4, 2003)

kflinch said:


> I switched to the Roku Plex app by changing the input to my TV from Tivo to Roku.


Oh ok so you're not using TiVo to stream anymore. Gotcha. Personally I would still be too frustrated to have to use Plex, even if it wasn't so god-awful slow.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

vanclute said:


> Oh ok so you're not using TiVo to stream anymore. Gotcha. Personally I would still be too frustrated to have to use Plex, even if it wasn't so god-awful slow.


Then why stream at all rather than transferring?


----------



## vanclute (Aug 4, 2003)

lpwcomp said:


> Then why stream at all rather than transferring?


I'm not quite sure I'm understanding your question correctly. I don't transfer very often primarily because I don't want to waste my local HD space, but also because we have many, many, many entire series' of TV shows from the 50s to today, that we like to put on as background and just let them run. Also streaming allows you to take a "quick peek" at what something is, in case you can't remember a specific episode/movie by filename or meta data alone. Pushing to the TiVo means you can't realistically do that.


----------



## Endymion_ (Sep 9, 2011)

I used Streambaby for years with my two Premieres. I liked the simplicity of it but it isn't like I'd take a bullet for it or anything. I'll use whatever works well for my Bolts, now that I have them. When the issue first popped up, I could just drop back to the SD menu on the Premiere to use Streambaby, not sure if I even have that option with the Bolt.

But, what about DLNA streaming? Ever since I got a new router that has a USB port on it, my TiVos have had a device listed in their menus that points to the DLNA server on my router. So I figured I would give that a try going forward. Does nobody use DLNA or does it have its own issues or what? It seemed to me an obvious route to go.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

vanclute said:


> I'm not quite sure I'm understanding your question correctly. I don't transfer very often primarily because I don't want to waste my local HD space, but also because we have many, many, many entire series' of TV shows from the 50s to today, that we like to put on as background and just let them run. Also streaming allows you to take a "quick peek" at what something is, in case you can't remember a specific episode/movie by filename or meta data alone. Pushing to the TiVo means you can't realistically do that.


Not push (which hasn't worked for more than a year), pull. And you start the transfer, look at it the beginning, and stop the transfer if you do not wish to continue.

Is the drive space really that tight on your TiVo?


----------



## vanclute (Aug 4, 2003)

Semantics... I consider that to be Push since I'm "pushing" content from my media server to the TiVo, but it's all depending on one's POV. But yeah it's a big pain to start the transfer, look at it (sometimes I can't remember if I've seen something already or not unless I can jump to the middle somewhere), delete, then do it again for the next episode, etc. And that doesn't help at all with entire seasons of stuff.

I really, really hope TiVo actually does fix this missing HME apps issue on Roamios. Thanks goodness StreamBaby at least still works on our Premieres.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

It's not "semantics" or POV, there is a technical difference between push and pull.

In case, if you are that adamant about it, just install kmttg and use it to start Streambaby


----------



## vanclute (Aug 4, 2003)

It's a matter of perspective. I see it as "pushing" any time I am destructively putting a file into a destination. This is as opposed to "streaming", of course. Yes I understand that you are viewing it as a "pull" because the TiVo is initiating the request for the file, but since the TiVo needs to have room on it, I see it as "push" as in, I am pushing bits onto my hard drive. So as I said, semantics, POV, whatever one wants to call it. It's similar to the difference of upload/download, which people also constantly use "incorrectly" because it all depends on perspective. *shrug*


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

vanclute said:


> It's a matter of perspective. I see it as "pushing" any time I am destructively putting a file into a destination. This is as opposed to "streaming", of course. Yes I understand that you are viewing it as a "pull" because the TiVo is initiating the request for the file, but since the TiVo needs to have room on it, I see it as "push" as in, I am pushing bits onto my hard drive. So as I said, semantics, POV, whatever one wants to call it. It's similar to the difference of upload/download, which people also constantly use "incorrectly" because it all depends on perspective. *shrug*


You may consider the definitions of push/pull a matter of semantics; but they are terms of art for the processes, which have generally accepted meanings and which, when ignored or varied from, leads to confusion.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Mikeguy said:


> You may consider the definitions of push/pull a matter of semantics; but they are terms of art for the processes, which have generally accepted meanings and which, when ignored or varied from, leads to confusion.


That is the whole concept behind language. If people do not adhere to the generally accepted meaning of words then there is no way to communicate with each other or to even function in society. I mean just think about what would happen if some people decided the word "STOP" means "GO". 

Given I have issues with both grammar and spelling, I am more than willing to give people passes when they make unintentional errors as long as the meaning is still apparent. However we have a several classes of people who willfully miss-use words to confuse/distort meaning, such as, internet trolls, advertisers/marketers, and politicians. Which I believe is leading to a general breakdown in communications .


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

atmuscarella said:


> That is the whole concept behind language. If people do not adhere to the generally accepted meaning of words then there is no way to communicate with each other or to even function in society. I mean just think about what would happen if some people decided the word "STOP" means "GO".
> 
> Given I have issues with both grammar and spelling, I am more than willing to give people passes when they make unintentional errors as long as the meaning is still apparent. However we have a several classes of people who willfully miss-use words to confuse/distort meaning, such as, internet trolls, advertisers/marketers, and politicians. Which I believe is leading to a general breakdown in communications .


No one has been assuming anything. The initial post of this thread specifically asked about transferring "copy protected" recordings.


----------



## vanclute (Aug 4, 2003)

atmuscarella said:


> That is the whole concept behind language. If people do not adhere to the generally accepted meaning of words then there is no way to communicate with each other or to even function in society. I mean just think about what would happen if some people decided the word "STOP" means "GO".


Oh, you mean like the word "literally"?

literally | Definition of literally in English by Oxford Dictionaries
(emphasis mine)

*literally*

*ADVERB*
*1 In a literal manner or sense; exactly.*

_'the driver took it literally when asked to go straight over the roundabout'_

_'tiramisu, literally translated 'pull-me-up''_

*1.1informal Used for emphasis while not being literally true.*

_'I was literally blown away by the response I got'_​
The simple fact is that language, and English in particular, evolves over time whether we like it or not (and personally this bastardizing of the term "literally" completely pisses me off, but that's another rant...)

I'm not interested in getting into an argument. Your concern appears to be confusion, but I highly doubt that *anyone* in this forum (other than yourself evidently?) would have been confused on what I was referring to when I mentioned "pushing" content to my TiVo. It seems apparent to me that you are rather aggressively and inappropriately over-reacting. I really don't think this is worthy of any further discussion.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

vanclute said:


> Oh, you mean like the word "literally"?
> 
> literally | Definition of literally in English by Oxford Dictionaries
> (emphasis mine)
> ...


Sorry but I wasn't responding to your post(s) or specifically thinking about them when I responded to Mikeguy's post, which is the post I quoted. His comments had me thinking about the issue of misusing words globally and more specifically the intentional misusing of words by the groups I listed.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

lpwcomp said:


> No one has been assuming anything. The initial post of this thread specifically asked about transferring "copy protected" recordings.


?? Don't know what you are talking about. My post was a comment on Mikeguys post and not related to anything else in this thread.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

atmuscarella said:


> ?? Don't know what you are talking about. My post was a comment on Mikeguys post and not related to anything else in this thread.


Sorry. Wrong thread & post. Not sure how that happened. Not enough coffee yet.

Edit: It was supposed to go here.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Personally, I'm just sensitive to the push/pull "issue," as, for some reason, my brain stumbles over those terms each time, and I have to actually picture data being pulled by or pushed to a TiVo box to remind myself which is which.


----------



## vanclute (Aug 4, 2003)

atmuscarella said:


> Sorry but I wasn't responding to your post(s) or specifically thinking about them when I responded to Mikeguy's post, which is the post I quoted. His comments had me thinking about the issue of misusing words globally and more specifically the intentional misusing of words by the groups I listed.


Aha, gotcha... and now that I look again I didn't even catch that it was a different user responding. I'm not wild about how this forum software lays things out, I find I always skip over the username of whoever's writing. Anyway all good. =)


----------



## kflinch (May 19, 2004)

I successfully used Streambaby on my Roamio last night. I had stopped using it because I no longer saw it in the Apps menu. However last night I stumbled on it near the bottom of the Apps menu list, out of alphabetical order. Maybe it was there all along. I like it much more than Plex and Playon. I have difficulty finding the content I'm looking for with Plex and Playon.


----------



## vanclute (Aug 4, 2003)

OMG IT'S BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I would've bet my life TiVo was not going to fix HME. Good thing I'm not really much of a betting man!

Verified working on my Roamio Pro this morning, it's just at the bottom of the Apps list.

Oh and it definitely was not there "all along" as I tried many times to manually add an app to the list, on the off chance it would work. It didn't... SB wasn't at the bottom until now. Don't know when exactly it appeared though, but I'm sure happy it's back!!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

20.7.4 software fixed the issue of local HME apps (like streambaby) not appearing. Hydra broke it again and who knows if another 20.7.x update will break it again...


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

I assume nothing has changed on the Bolt. At least from what I can tell?

And this would only be temporary even if fixed for any model, right? It seems like we all need to move on from streambaby unfortunately.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Well it currently works again on latest Gen 3 software, and because of Hydra (Gen 4) software the Gen 3 software probably won't get many more changes, so hopefully TiVo will leave it alone and if you stick with Gen 3 should be OK. If you plan to move to Gen 4 (despite the many number of issues and limitations with it) then I doubt HME support there will be any kind of priority for TiVo. Though it does still run there too, just no launch point available, but launching via kmttg still works reportedly.


----------



## kflinch (May 19, 2004)

Update - while I can still see Streambaby on my Roamio and play videos, I can no longer play audio files
























. The folders are there, but they appear empty when I click on them. A check of Windows explorer shows the folders are not empty.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Is this possibly also related to the general issue with not being able to play music from Roamios through TiVo Desktop or pyTiVo (broken, fixed and then broken again with updates)?

Scott


----------



## kflinch (May 19, 2004)

More changes to come. My Roamio is showing a new menu option download in the Apps menu. Something like "Get the new Tivo experience" and there is a video. I didn't take the menu "upgrade", but I expect at some point I'll have to. Comments?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

kflinch said:


> More changes to come. My Roamio is showing a new menu option download in the Apps menu. Something like "Get the new Tivo experience" and there is a video. I didn't take the menu "upgrade", but I expect at some point I'll have to. Comments?


Nothing new. Check out the Hydra upgrade threads. 

Only thing new here is that they are displaying it as a Gold Star "ad" and for some reason that is showing up in the app menu also. TiVo Ted has indicated they are not going to force this upgrade on existing users.

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

kflinch said:


> More changes to come. My Roamio is showing a new menu option download in the Apps menu. Something like "Get the new Tivo experience" and there is a video. I didn't take the menu "upgrade", but I expect at some point I'll have to. Comments?


Uncheck it in Apps manager.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

HerronScott said:


> Is this possibly also related to the general issue with not being able to play music from Roamios through TiVo Desktop or pyTiVo (broken, fixed and then broken again with updates)?
> 
> Scott


It possibly is. TivoTed asked me about that issue in another thread, so I am hopeful he will make something happen.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

kflinch said:


> Update - while I can still see Streambaby on my Roamio and play videos, I can no longer play audio files
> View attachment 33563
> View attachment 33564
> View attachment 33565
> ...


Streambaby has never supported playing music AFAIK. It was designed for video streaming.


----------

